# UKBFF Leamington Spa Show



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyone going to this event?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Yup yup shud b a gd day


----------



## Doug1975 (Nov 24, 2008)

ill be there in the light heavies and my training partner is the huge Dave Talbot who is a super heavy and he is doing the challenge round since he won hercules show last year. also a blond guy in the intermediates over 90kg called matt, rob mc allister in the under 100kg, john fontana in the over 50s. all from metro-flex in sunny south london.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

yep, im only 2 mins from it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Adam (BritBB) is doing the o90kg inters class and is definatly ready to rock....


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> Adam (BritBB) is doing the o90kg inters class and is definatly ready to rock....


 AWSOME :thumb:

I'll be there cant wait should be a good day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Adam just left me after a last minute check before carb up and i am very happy i will post up a hairy pic tomorrow....


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep, i just got in...

Fuk, paul hatton cross station got closed!!! As soon as i arrived and went down to platform a train came in and had smoke coming from it, fire brigade were called pmsl...i had to get alternate (busses) home all the way from heathrow!

It's cool, nothing's gonna fuk with my head now.

Was great to see you and hear some praise:laugh:. Im nice and depleted...but time to carb up.

I'll be at leamington and i'll be ready, looking forward to being on stage against some good competition in my class hopefully, will be an honour to step on stage against other guys who have put the hard prep work in, may the best man on the day win


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Britbb said:


> Yep, i just got in...
> 
> Fuk, paul hatton cross station got closed!!! As soon as i arrived and went down to platform a train came in and had smoke coming from it, fire brigade were called pmsl...i had to get alternate (busses) home all the way from heathrow!
> 
> ...


Good luck mate, I'm sure you'll get an invite to the final!


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Ill be there making sure my guy it being well taken care of! so look out for Bobby " The Poster Boy" Khan 

come say hi if you see us! u cant miss us he is the good looking guy in shape and im the ugly fat guy


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Good luck to Bobby Khan in this classic class! This will be the guy to watch!! TRUST ME!!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Good luck Adam


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

staffy said:


> Ill be there making sure my guy it being well taken care of! so look out for Bobby " The Poster Boy" Khan
> 
> come say hi if you see us! u cant miss us he is the good looking guy in shape and im the ugly fat guy





1russ100 said:


> Good luck to Bobby Khan in this classic class! This will be the guy to watch!! TRUST ME!!!!


totally agree Bobby is certainly one to watch he do favour him for the British that is if he has the enrgy to stand up


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Good luck mate


----------



## Judah (Sep 4, 2008)

Good luck Adam,makesure u smash it and reach the British Finals inter o90's. I will be there to watch.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I took these pics on my iPhone last night, Adam is 3 days depleted on zero carbs and fats but it gives you an understanding of his condition all credit to Adam as we have dropped him from 314 to 228.......


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

why does he head look so big in the first pic PMSL!

But looking spot on Ads-


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> why does he head look so big in the first pic PMSL!
> 
> But looking spot on Ads-


hahahahaha it does look massive AND HAIRY :laugh:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I took these pics on my iPhone last night, Adam is 3 days depleted on zero carbs and fats but it gives you an understanding of his condition all credit to Adam as we have dropped him from *314 to 228*.......


Crazy weight loss! How long did that take? Looking awesome though mate


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Ohhh nnnooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Paul!

Ok, for the record guys, i purposely did this pmsl.

Grew a beard and didnt have my hair cut at all or wax/veet for ages.

I wanted all the people at work to see the transformation from my last day at work to the day after the contest with shaved head, waxed body, tan, etc etc... so that it was a really dramatic change that seemed to occur really quickly.

This is NOT how i normally walk around lol.

Other than that, am 228 in the pix and really flat as hell, sh1t lighting. Carbing up nicely today so cant wait to get on stage. 

Was 228 on stage carbed up at the mr titan last year (5ft 10) and not as lean as this, quite a lot leaner this time round. But after carbs and filling out, my body tends to increase in weight by quite a bit, am expecting to be around 233 this time on stage. So all in all am v pleased, 5 lbs heavier and a lot better condition.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what you mean Adam you said to post them up as you like your Robinson crusoe haircut.... 

WRT it took 16 weeks mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking awesome mate beard and all haha


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bloody hell that's some amazing weight loss!!!!

Looking good too - I seem to remember you were huge when I saw you last year (in a good way, lol), shame I can't go to the show but hopefully you'll be at the Finals :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking fantastic, good luck!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Im actually gobsmacked ..... only 16 weeks!


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

awsome dude BRING ON THE LOADING


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Isn't the lovely Charl - [CharlieC25] competing in this as well ?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking awesome Adam. Will hopefully see you up there along with Pob, Jordan and the others.

Any before and after pics from 300+ to what you are now?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jem said:


> Isn't the lovely Charl - [CharlieC25] competing in this as well ?


No Carly's next show is the NPA finals in October


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Looking good mate!! Be good to see the finished article.

All the very best for Sunday!! :thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

looking good Ad, def see improvements, bringing a very symmetrical physique to the stage!!!


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

hungrybriton said:


> Anyone know what time the show starts?


Weighin at 12 show at 2pm its a run through show......


----------



## Compton (Aug 13, 2009)

Mate, you look awsum. Saw you at the Titan what a change!! Best of luck.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

does anyone kno wen its ment to finish on sun?...if its a run through show im thinkin like 8ish?


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

looking very good buddy , i was screwing my eyes up to try and see how drawn your face realy is lol


----------



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

good luck for the show m8


----------



## THE-BEAST (Sep 11, 2009)

its at the spa centre isnt it?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Yup.....Spa centre it is

Just want to wish ALL my fellow competitors good luck for Sunday in whatever class you may be competing in. See you there........  :thumb: 

Lou


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

XJPX said:


> does anyone kno wen its ment to finish on sun?...if its a run through show im thinkin like 8ish?


It is a run through show mate. Last time I went it finished after 9.

It really all depends on the amout of competitors etc.

Always a great show and a nice venue too.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Britbb said:


> Ohhh nnnooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> Paul!
> 
> ...


Looking shredded mate - the transformation from May when we first spoke to now is mind-blowing - p.s. ain't nothing wrong with the hairy look (that's what I keep telling myself at least  )


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

good venue, good lighting,


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I want to wish Doug and Dave T from Metro-flex all the very best for sunday. I know both of you will be looking better than ever.

Dave I think its a great idea to do the show, blow the cobwebs away and make any small adjustments needed in the run in to the main event!

J


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Good Luck to my mate Luke Dutton who`s doing inter over 90`s today !

As always will be ripped to shreds and hard to beat!!


----------



## Luke1986 (May 11, 2009)

CONGRATS TO JAMES HOLLINHSHEAD-INCREDIBLE 20YR OLD JUNIOR WINNING HIS CLASS!!GET SUM PICS ON HERE SUM1!!TIME TO SCARE THE OTHER JUNIORS THIS YEAR!!LOL


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Luke1986 said:


> CONGRATS TO JAMES HOLLINHSHEAD-INCREDIBLE 20YR OLD JUNIOR WINNING HIS CLASS!!GET SUM PICS ON HERE SUM1!!TIME TO SCARE THE OTHER JUNIORS THIS YEAR!!LOL


I'm at the show and agree he looked v gd, will b a gd british line up


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

XJPX said:


> I'm at the show and agree he looked v gd, will b a gd british line up


how did britbb get on?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

it will prob be a little while yet before he is on if its a run through show i think.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Last time I saw James H was last May and he looked emmense then, so cannot wait to see what he looks like on stage after nearly a year and a half!!! This boy has HUGE future potential!!!!xxx


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Any news on Adam?


----------



## lukyrik (Apr 21, 2008)

adam came 3rd dunno who got 2nd but my boy si came in 1st he's a monster an should do well at notts


----------



## FireSt0rm (Oct 22, 2007)

XJPX said:


> I'm at the show and agree he looked v gd, will b a gd british line up


Yehh i was the other junior... he was VERY VERY GOOD.. and a clearr winner, still need to put ALOT more EFFORT in to improove my conditioning ALOT for the birmingham 

100% deserved winner... What a physique..


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

how did dave t look


----------



## Fowl (Sep 20, 2009)

Does anybody know if pics will be going up/where I can read the results?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

FireSt0rm said:


> Yehh i was the other junior... he was VERY VERY GOOD.. and a clearr winner, still need to put ALOT more EFFORT in to improove my conditioning ALOT for the birmingham
> 
> 100% deserved winner... What a physique..


I've just been speaking to his mentor Nick Hobson, Nick said he was happy with James' package considering they only decided to do the show at the last minute to help with James' mindset.

From what Nick's said, right on target for 4 weeks time


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

guys how did doug kelly & dave talbot get on?


----------



## FireSt0rm (Oct 22, 2007)

ah24 said:


> I've just been speaking to his mentor Nick Hobson, Nick said he was happy with James' package considering they only decided to do the show at the last minute to help with James' mindset.
> 
> From what Nick's said, right on target for 4 weeks time


Yehhh, im on about my condition not james condition, he was VERY good tbh

he told me back stage he wasnt meant to be doing leminton either... but hes defo got his qualifyer now... and i think he will do some damage in the finals, i just hope to qualify at my next show (birmingham)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

No Doubt Eric will put some great photos up within the next few days....coz he's good like that!


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

doug kelly won


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

Doug Kelly and dave Talbot both won their classes.

Adam (nice to meet you fella) got 3rd. God knows how, as he was a solid 2nd in my eyes. Luke Dutton 2nd, but no disrespect to him.

James Hollingshead was absolutely awesome. One of the highlights of the show, as was Staffys mate Bobby who pi$$ed the classic class and will be damn near impossible to beat at the final.

Brandon Marjoram won the lightweights. Will do well at the final.

Neale Cranwell won under 100. Best shape he's ever been in.

Good to meet Prodiver too.

Tired now, must rest.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

martzee said:


> doug kelly won


 :thumbup1: sweet thanks mate


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Well done my man Bobby Khan!!!! all your hard work paid off and you looked awsome up there  now all we need to do it get even more shredded for the britsh ;-)


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Wade great to meet you mate, bobby looked fantastic on stage, lovely shape. Real good chance of taking the british in the classics imo.

Just posted some pix of the pair of us up stairs after he came off stage (with alex as well and alex's friend) all top guy's.

Take care.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

FireSt0rm said:


> Yehhh, im on about my condition not james condition, he was VERY good tbh
> 
> he told me back stage he wasnt meant to be doing leminton either... but hes defo got his qualifyer now... and i think he will do some damage in the finals, i just hope to qualify at my next show (birmingham)


Just diet ur ass off for the next cuple weeks n I'm sur ul cum in much tighter n get a shot at quilifying mate


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Adam mate, had you in second all day long. Simon is a freak with awesome condition and deserved to win. How they got you 3rd is beyond me. Both you and Carrie got a rough ride.

Fight another day.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

OK.....I won the women's heavyweights by default as the only competitor in my class!! BUT I qualified for the British today....job done.  

Lou


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Well done to my mate Luke on getting 2nd in the inter over 90`s and getting an invite to the British !!

Anyone got any pic`s from the show looking forward to seeing them considering some of the comments!!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Lou said:


> OK.....I won the women's heavyweights by default as the only competitor in my class!! BUT I qualified for the British today....job done.
> 
> Lou


U had awesome delts/arms, looked really gd well dun


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice one Pete ! You must have a good camera! 

Obviously a clear winner in Simon who won this class best overall package leaves the rest all fighting for 2nd , and whatever the judges are after that day gets it , either size or conditioning! Everyone`s entitled to there own opinion and who they think should win thats fair enough dont think that picture does Luke any favours and Adam does look big and full on it , but hopefully someone will have some closer shots to show off the true conditioning of everyone in the class!

:beer:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to both simon and luke for getting their british qualifications, i am doing the brum show and hopefully will qualify as well this time round.

Both lovely guys who were v friendly so well done guys.

Also well done to matt who i thought looked v good, it was only his first show, a very hard line up for a guy who's first show it was!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

The Real Jester said:


> Doug Kelly and dave Talbot both won their classes.
> 
> Adam (nice to meet you fella) got 3rd. God knows how, as he was a solid 2nd in my eyes. Luke Dutton 2nd, but no disrespect to him.
> 
> ...


Great to meet you, Lee! Twas an excellent show! :beer:


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

The Real Jester said:


> Doug Kelly and dave Talbot both won their classes.
> 
> Adam (nice to meet you fella) got 3rd. God knows how, as he was a solid 2nd in my eyes. Luke Dutton 2nd, but no disrespect to him.
> 
> ...


Thank you for them kind words jester, I dieted and prepped a whole world different for this show in an attempt to reveal a real pealed look and hope it was niticable to many that something had been differently! I owe my conditioned look to seasoned competive bodybuilder and nutitionisr at my KRUNCH GYM - Mr Dave Kingham, Himself known for his condition and what he doesn't know about conditioning is not worth knowing?! Dave thankyou! Legend!


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Adam - you know my thoughts!

Pete I seen you looking big and ready to rumble., Well done for turning down the chocolate cake Eric Guy was waving infront of your face. :thumb:



PRL said:


> Adam mate, had you in second all day long. Simon is a freak with awesome condition and deserved to win. How they got you 3rd is beyond me. Both you and Carrie got a rough ride.
> 
> Fight another day.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Well done to my good friend Bobby Khan in the classics! As someone qiute rightly pointed out he will be near on inpossible to beat at notts! But its not over until the trophys handed out, so good luck to all competing!


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Bad luck Adam, not that third place is shabby, but hope you get the result you want at Brum


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Well done to luke on gettin 2nd! I seen him the night before the show and he looked ace. didnt manage to get to the show but hopeing to see some better pics soon 

Roll on the brits


----------



## lukyrik (Apr 21, 2008)

adam we spoke shortly backstage after your class(i was the fella with simon) and we were all saying you should do the brum show its just my opinion but you had a rough ride mate, its great to hear you picked yourself up and like a true iron warrior are once again preparing for battle. glad i met you cuz your a genuine bloke and respectful of all the other athletes. i'll b at the brum show and will make sure i'm cheering for ya. best of luck mate and once again well done.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

the classic winner was awesome , i think brit b could of taken second place in my opinion, and my mate wayne the only super heavy was also looking **** hot. Will be a good british this year i think.

i also think britb should do brum:thumbup1:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

lukyrik said:


> adam we spoke shortly backstage after your class(i was the fella with simon) and we were all saying you should do the brum show its just my opinion but you had a rough ride mate, its great to hear you picked yourself up and like a true iron warrior are once again preparing for battle. glad i met you cuz your a genuine bloke and respectful of all the other athletes. i'll b at the brum show and will make sure i'm cheering for ya. best of luck mate and once again well done.


Thanx mate, simon looked fantastic and he will do very well in the finals mate, was kind of him to share out the bottle of water backstage to us pmsl...none of us brought water backstage and after we had been called out about 5 times as it was a very tough class and lots of comparisons we all were exhausted backstage and leaning against the wall hahaha.

The decission couldve gone either way for second or third really and preps to luke for his fantastic conditioning on the day, i spoke to luke after and he is a sound guy, he mustve worked that little bit harder than me in prep and got the invite instead.

However all is not lost, i will do the birmingham show and i will make sure i am in better condition, i think this time with condition at 99% (instead of 90%, we planned to peak at the british but obviously as shown 90% conditioning wasnt good enough on the day to qualify!) so will be nailed for brum and hopefully it will showcase my aesthetics better than the condition that i brought last sunday.

Thankyou for your kind comments everyone, i enjoyed my day at leamington.

Doug kelly looked fantastic on stage and deserved the u90kg spot, also neale looked good winning the u100's and wayne was v impressive in the over 100's.

I thought the two guys that shone the most were simon in the o90 inters and also bobby khan the classics competitor.

Well done to everyone, was a pleasure to share the same stage as you


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Big Doug Kelly looked great!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well Done on your placing Adam - you are in good hands with Mr S and from the pics your weight loss is incredible - Good luck at the Birmingham show, I'll be checking on your progress with Paul


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Doug1975 (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks gumball, but i still have more to give and i am feeling very good about everything right now. Big Harrold Marillier has helped me so so much, every time we speak i learn something new. I just want to have my chance to stand next to shaun on the day, i know he is **** hot but i will do everything between now and then to give the judges something to think about.


----------



## B 'Posterboy' K (Sep 22, 2009)

staffy said:


> Well done my man Bobby Khan!!!! all your hard work paid off and you looked awsome up there  now all we need to do it get even more shredded for the britsh ;-)


Just want to say thanx Wade for ur help with the prep and diet, I have learned alot from u bro and still learning. I really enjoyed our big Kasmirian feast with u and the cakes ; )) Next stop the BRITISH as u say staffy 'JUST DO IT' lol...

And also want to thank my good friend Russel Carter manager for 'ATHLETE KING' for all the support, cheers bro..

Nice to meet u Adam 'Britbb' see you at the british..


----------



## luke dutton (Feb 25, 2008)

u know me from ironman paul i think preston. i came 2nd, weighed in at 95kg.i only decided to do the show on the st last min coz i got the 'itch' and couldnt wait till the north staffs this wend lol. i didnt deplete,load for it n dryed out last min. i put 2stone on from 18month ago wen i last spoke to you regarding nabba north west 2008.i was a bit flat on the day but unknown to me i didnt realise how much weight u lose wen u dry out. i should fill rite out through jon and keep my cindotion to this weekend.your views n advice would be helpful please if you have seen the pics


----------



## luke dutton (Feb 25, 2008)

cheers pal, i appreciate that mate


----------



## luke dutton (Feb 25, 2008)

cheers for the compliment adam,yep i agree good set of lads.i do nail my conditioning ,i have a fast meatabolism and hit cardio hard.dont drop und 200g carbs due to my high workload physical job. i was a bit flat and am doing the staffs on sat, i am carbing u this time and hope to fill out whilst maintaining my condition.credit to u,youve got big set muscle bellies and with conditioning bang on,u will take some beating.stick at it pal,uwill come good and qualify am sure


----------



## lukyrik (Apr 21, 2008)

luke a friend of mine qualified for the brits and he was gonna do the staffs this weekend but the ukbff have told him he cant do it otherwise he wont be able to do the brits. i'd check before you travel mate.


----------

